# Full Seat Or Knee Patch Breeches?



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I never liked full seat breeches, personally. They just felt too bulky, like I was sitting on a towel. Then again, I know people that swear by them. I haven't noticed a difference in the way they stick me to the saddle ... So I've only had the Knee Patches for a while.

If you were going to show in these breeches you're getting, I would probably get the full seat, though. Reason being, if they do provide extra stick, it would be good. Plus, you could practice in knee patches - so it would make you not reliant on the fullseat, but would be a nice aid when you want it 

OH - Except if you do Hunters!! Completely forgot about that ... If you do Jumpers or Dressage, go for it. If you do Hunters, you are forbidden from wearing a full seat


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

It depends on the brand. Some of the cheap brands like Dublin tends to be very thick and stiff as a full seat. I like to be able to move in the saddle, so prefer breeches that don't restrict me. If they are firmer material, I generally go for knee patches, or no inner leg grip at all. My competition breeches are full seats, but the inner fabric is much more stretchy and they do give some extra stick - when your horse spooks out from underneath you like lightening, any extra stick is welcomed in competition!
I LOVE my Kerrits full seats. They have little holes through the gripping section of the seat, so they don't get awful and hot. The seat is also black, so in the saddle your leather oil won't rub of onto your crotch and turn it black


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I was thinking of getting Tuffrider- So probably much cheaper. How about polo jeans?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Unless you are showing dressage.. Sam.. Don't get white breeches! I prefer knee patches, I agree with Jumper on that.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I love love love fullseats. Not because they stick you to the seat or anything. I never noticed a real difference. I just like the appearance.

AND...during the hot, hot months, I noticed a lot of other riders getting that buttcrack sweatmark on their kneepatch breeches and that killed me. Of course, our instructor said that if your butt crack ain't sweating through your breeches, you're not riding. BUT...I just couldn't do it. So I switched to fullseat to protect my dignity. Never had a buttrcack sweat since then!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Unless you are showing dressage.. Sam.. Don't get white breeches! I prefer knee patches, I agree with Jumper on that.


:lol::lol::lol: Glad to see someone has some sympathy for us Dressage riders. WHO decided that tight white pants with a black jacket was a good look for anything, let alone anyone with any kind of shape to their body :shock:


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I've wanted a pair of full seat breeches for awhile, but just have a couple kneepatch pairs.

About the butt sweat, my barn friend in the summer used to constantly have that same issue.. we laughed about it after each ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thats why we 'accidentally' get ourselves wet when hosing horses off after work in summer - if your breeches are wet, no one can see the butt crack sweat 
The other problem with non-full seats is the camel toe :S *shudders at the thought*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If you are jumping, then knee patch is better , as you can move up and out of the saddle with greater ease. If you do dressage, full seat are really nice. They do have more stick em. They just do.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I am a fan of both. I like knee patch breeches for showing. However I show jumpers and eventing. I have both white full seats and white knee patch. I use them for dressage and stadium and I do cross country in beige knee patch breeches.

I don't notice much of a difference between the two honestly. When I do dressage shows i'll wear the white full seats. I don't do dressage shows much though unless its a green horse I am working towards eventing.

Anyway yea. White breeches only for showing and then only if you are showing dressage or higher level jumpers or eventing. As for full seats... its a personal preference. Some people swear by them. Then you get those of us who don't notice a difference.

I will say though that when I had full seats and was riding in an old school wintec saddle that was the fabric seat, I stuck like glue! lol


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Kayty said:


> WHO decided that tight white pants with a black jacket was a good look for anything, let alone anyone with any kind of shape to their body :shock:


A thin man with an army of grooms doing the work:wink:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> A thin man with an army of grooms doing the work:wink:


So so so true lol. I wear track pants over my white breeches right to the very last second and hold my horse as far away from me as possible lol. 

I am still on a hunt to find a way to make white breeches not show every inch of jiggle and cellulite haha


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> If you are jumping, then knee patch is better , as you can move up and out of the saddle with greater ease. If you do dressage, full seat are really nice. They do have more stick em. They just do.


Funny, tiny - I used to prefer riding dressage in a full-seat but since my seat has become more secure and independent I almost find the stick irritating because if my horse shifts suddenly (such as in a slightly overdone upward transition) I like to be able to "rehome" my seat quickly to the correct position. 

I bought a pair of Lyndi J kneepatch denim breeches (these ones), they're quite stylish and very sturdy and comfy with no inner thigh seam. I gave them their first test on a 7 hour trail and they didn't cause a moment of discomfort. Look way better than my white breeches, which have quickly stretched in the saddle to sag at my butt (not a flattering look, and they were expensive too).


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I prefer a pair of nice quality full-seat breeches, not the cheapest ones. You can find ones that are not bulky and I like the extra grip they give. I also like how they look and knee patch breeches feel just too stretchy to my taste.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

:lol:

I'm glad that I'm not the only one who went "Knee patch breeches, easier to ride in but there is camel toe and butt sweat involved. Full seat breeches, typically stiffer but resolves that last two issues. Hmm. Full seat it is!" 

One big vote for full seat here. Stick or no stick I love to avoid the other issues :wink:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Just a heads up though. If you show hunters full seats stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have both, but you want to know what I _really_ prefer? Jodhpurs over breeches. :wink:

I don't show any longer, so don't need to make a fashion statement.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I have both as well. Like someone else said, I like wearing the knee patches when I plan do jump or go for a trail ride and I wear the full seats when Im doing flat work.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm a guy... So I won't have the cameltoe issue  

And I really want a white pair of breeches- I just like the look fo them better and find them much more professional. So I think I'll go with the white knee patch breeches, but I'll still try the full seat on.


----------

